
Ask HN: Preferred VPS Providers? - ljoshua
I think our community could benefit from a little collective intelligence sharing in regards to options for reliable, cost-effective virtual private server providers for those needing access to such servers. I would love to see everyone&#x27;s current recommendations.<p>Obviously selection criteria varies on a case-by-case basis, but common considerations would include:<p><pre><code>    - Overall provider quality
    - General cost considerations
    - Adequate technical specs
    - Responsive customer support
    - Security consciousness
</code></pre>
Feel free to compare and contrast a virtual server solution against an IaaS provider like AWS or Azure, highlighting the strengths and pitfalls of such a solution.<p>(This may or may not be in response to other current stories about a certain VPS provider...)
======
stadeschuldt
I am also looking for a little VPS to run my toy projects and MVPs on. While I
have had good experience with DO I am interested in other providers. Being
from Germany I am currently invstigating Hetzner and
[https://www.netcup.eu](https://www.netcup.eu) Hetzner now offers vServer
([https://www.hetzner.de/ot/hosting/produktmatrix_vserver/vser...](https://www.hetzner.de/ot/hosting/produktmatrix_vserver/vserver-
produktmatrix)) which are very similar to DO but you seem to get more memory
for your money. Netcup has a package called "Root Server M" which caught my
interest as it offers 2 vCPU, 6 GB RAM and 120 GB SSD for less than 10 EUR.

Both won't be an option for hosting a production environment but for toying
around both look like good alternatives.

------
kjksf
[https://www.google.com/search?q=web+hosting+plans+comparison](https://www.google.com/search?q=web+hosting+plans+comparison),
[https://www.reddit.com/r/webhosting/](https://www.reddit.com/r/webhosting/)

At the end of the day, how much time are you willing to spend on research to
save less than $20/month?

DigitalOcean works for tens of thousands of people. Their $20/month is more
than you ever likely to need. And if you're really cheap, they also have
$5/month. Which is about the same as proverbial cup of coffee.

Trying to save on $5-$20 monthly expense makes little sense and there is a
thousand of places on the internet better than HN to do such research.

~~~
ljoshua
I wasn't intending on making it a hunt for the cheapest and biggest and most
oversold provider. I'm looking for folks who have had positive experiences
with different providers. Comparing across numbers is easy, but first-hand
experience is quite valuable.

Example: say someone is going to be bootstrapping a new venture, and need
something in between a $5 DO droplet and a complex AWS setup. Maybe there are
gems to be discovered, as DO once was.

~~~
retrack
There are offerings that are less complex than AWS but still offer nice
features like an object storage for example. This can come in handy with tools
like S3MD or else.

Biased i know, you can check us out [https://exoscale.ch](https://exoscale.ch)
for that.

------
senjindarashiva
If you don't have any issues with sticking to ARM
[https://www.scaleway.com/](https://www.scaleway.com/) have been working
nicely for me, with the added benefit of it being a European company and
unlimited network (capped at 200mb/s)

------
retroafroman
lowendbox.com has been reviewing cheap VPS providers for years, and has
background on providers as well as current deals.

------
logn
I would be curious to hear experiences with Vultr.

